# Where can I find a painted door lock cover?



## Tree Fiddy (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the forum so sorry if I should be posting this somewhere else. I have a 2007 Nissan Maxima. I think the color is officially called pearl red. Someone popped off the door lock cover in the parking lot and I need to replace it. It would be great if I could find a red one off a salvaged Maxima or probably even an Altima. Any suggestions?


----------

